# Problems with landlord



## Alejandra

We are moving out of Egypt after 4 years to Brazil. We cannot say we are sad to leave Cairo! THANKS GOD!
As many of you know landlords here are a nightmare! They never make repairs or give the deposits back.
We moved 3 times around Maadi for different reasons: The first place was a penthouse which was an oven during the summer, the second flat we did not see the 2 mosques hidden until the day that we moved in, and 6 months later for our mental sanity we decided to moved out to our current flat which is OK.
Even though we always followed all the legal procedures to finish our contracts no one gave our deposits back! We have had to chase the guys because as soon as they knew that we were leaving they hide from us, they do not answer phone calls, emails, etc. We have had to send our driver to wait in front of their houses day and nights to give them the 30 day notice to finish the lease!
In the current flat, we paid in advance until March 2011. The landlord wants to keep the money of the rent, keep the deposit, and he is asking us to let him show the apartment! :confused2:
We are talking around USD18,000! Today he did not show up with our money neither (9th time since 40 days ago), but he send 3 people to see the flat!...
I am thinking that the best thing to do is to go back home (Texas) for Christmas, and forget about all this nightmare....
We could not adapt to the traffic, stomach bugs, trash, homeless cats and dogs, mosques, and landlords...
WE ARE GOING OUT OF EGYPT!...Tomorrow we are packing! :clap2:

We are very thankful because we met wonderful people here (expats and locals). They were like our angels and they will have our hearts forever.

Thank you for this forum. Reading your experiences and different topics help us a lot as well. 

Best regards to everybody,

Alejandra


----------



## Horus

Egypt has it's challenges it's a developing country with a developing economy yet I find that it has far more character and charm than many countries.

Why not just get yourself a claw hammer and go and get your money? :confused2:

For that amount I would have to use the claw end


----------



## expatagogo

It appears to be a theft to me. Can't you contact the police, put a little money in somebody's hand, and let the police pressure them into returning your money? Or, an alternative is to make a complaint to the tourist police.


----------



## Sonrisa

My experience in Egypt, inlcuding landlors, is that money you give, money you will never get back. 

Just go, and forget about this doomed country and cheerish the thought that you will never be back.

I hope I will be next.


----------



## Alejandra

Guys thank you for your comments. A friend told us to paint some graffitist on the walls, another one to take the appliances away. But we are not bad people.
We are just happy about going back home (Texas) and Rio de Janiero, Brazil.

We wish you all the luck in the world (if not possible, at least the half of it)!:grouphug:

Best regards,

Alejandra...


----------



## greeny

Good luck on your move. I have heard from HR today that they are arranging a flight for me so I am just about to begin my adventure in Cairo. Scary.


----------



## Horus

Alejandra said:


> Guys thank you for your comments. A friend told us to paint some graffitist on the walls, another one to take the appliances away. But we are not bad people.
> We are just happy about going back home (Texas) and Rio de Janiero, Brazil.
> 
> We wish you all the luck in the world (if not possible, at least the half of it)!:grouphug:
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Alejandra...


A biro and plastic bag flushed down the toilet will do the trick nicely


----------



## DeadGuy

You're probably out of here by now, but you said that the idiot never paid you back, but he was actually thick enough to send people to see if they'd rent the place! You shouldn't have let anyone in! If they were alone and asked why not, then let them know the story!

As for the methods of destruction..........I'm Egyptian and I got a friend who's been in a similar situation, so I got endless ideas for that, too bad you left already


----------



## Alejandra

greeny said:


> Good luck on your move. I have heard from HR today that they are arranging a flight for me so I am just about to begin my adventure in Cairo. Scary.


Good luck with you adventure in Egypt. Maybe you can find a good landlord here, but he did not have the plesure no meet one. Also, try to have open mind because sometimes it is very hadr to understand some cultural and behavior issues...

I am very sure that people in this forum can help you with their advices...just write help...if you need anything please let me know (I will be in Texas or Brazil, but at least you alreday made a friend now!)...

Best regards,

Blanca M


----------



## Alejandra

Alejandra said:


> Best regards,
> 
> Good luck with you adventure in Egypt. Maybe you can find a good landlord here, but we did not have the plesure no meet one. Also, try to have open mind because sometimes it is very hard to understand some cultural and behavior issues...
> 
> I am very sure that people in this forum can help you with their advices...just write help...if you need anything please let me know (I will be in Texas or Brazil, but at least you alredy you made a friend now!)...
> 
> Alejandra


----------



## Alejandra

Good luck with you adventure in Egypt. Maybe you can find a good landlord here, but we did not have the plesure no meet one. Also, try to have open mind because sometimes it is very hard to understand some cultural and behavior issues...

I am very sure that people in this forum can help you with their advices...just write help...if you need anything please let me know (I will be in Texas or Brazil, but at least you alredy you made a friend now!)...


----------



## Alejandra

Horus said:


> Egypt has it's challenges it's a developing country with a developing economy yet I find that it has far more character and charm than many countries.
> 
> Why not just get yourself a claw hammer and go and get your money? :confused2:
> 
> For that amount I would have to use the claw end


Dear Horus!

Are you out of your mind? We do not want to know a jail here!..just look the streets, traffic, schools, hospitals, etc. One day I felt really sick, and we went to a hospital around the Corniche, and let me tell you something as soon as we walked in the ER....believe me I was OK! :scared:...I asked everybody to let me go out!...I was cured by a miracle!

Today, we moved out of the flat!...of course we kept the keys, we still waiting for the landlord to show up with our money....on Thursday we will be going back home! lane::clap2:

Thank anyway you for your advices!....

Best regards,

Alejandra


----------



## FrokenLina

It is the mentality of a southern country-they all have something that reminds me Gipsy culture:to steal or cheat is not a shame for them,but a sign that they are smart people.
Living in a southern country one just need to remember some rules like "never pay in advance" or "never trust the word",don't trust to their quality.

To avoid problems with getting back the deposit,let the landlord know that you are moving out one month before you move and do not pay the last month rent.(At least this way i'm using in Cyprus and it works)

As for repairs, there is the same **** here,-i was told "for this money which you pay i'm not going to do anything in flat"

I also had problems with the bills for water and electricity-there were debts from the previous man and the landlord said "throw them away")

So,my experience of survival in this country says : be ready for the worst and expect only bad things from the locals,then you will be pleasant surprised if they do something good to you


----------



## theresoon

FrokenLina said:


> It is the mentality of a southern country-they all have something that reminds me Gipsy culture:to steal or cheat is not a shame for them,but a sign that they are smart people.
> Living in a southern country one just need to remember some rules like "never pay in advance" or "never trust the word",don't trust to their quality.
> 
> To avoid problems with getting back the deposit,let the landlord know that you are moving out one month before you move and do not pay the last month rent.(At least this way i'm using in Cyprus and it works)
> 
> As for repairs, there is the same **** here,-i was told "for this money which you pay i'm not going to do anything in flat"
> 
> I also had problems with the bills for water and electricity-there were debts from the previous man and the landlord said "throw them away")
> 
> So,my experience of survival in this country says : be ready for the worst and expect only bad things from the locals,then you will be pleasant surprised if they do something good to you


sad but true. We have been renting this house for 2 years and recently found out that the landlord was steeling water from us and charging another tenant for it. I am sure he is steeling electricity but don't think I can prove that that easily. Then they had the audacity to ask for a 14% increase on the rent when the law says 8%.Cannt wait to have my own house finished.


----------



## canuck2010

Couldn't hurt to call a lawyer and put the fear of the law into him. Or call the police; or say you know people at the US Embassy who will help you (most Egyptians have a fear and respect for Americans). Tenants have more rights than landlords, and if he knows you're serious you should get back your money back.


----------



## greeny

Thanks for the advice Alejandra. I will have reason to call upon your experience. One wont be landlord deposit, the company are paying that for which I am grateful.


----------



## FrokenLina

canuck2010 said:


> Couldn't hurt to call a lawyer and put the fear of the law into him. Or call the police; or say you know people at the US Embassy who will help you (most Egyptians have a fear and respect for Americans). Tenants have more rights than landlords, and if he knows you're serious you should get back your money back.


*One more very important "law" here-the connections have more weight than anything.Everybody has many relatives and friends and first of all they will use them and their work positions in an arguable point with a foreigner.*

My landlord started to shout at me when i said i found a lawyer,changed the lock and was ready for a fight.He said i do not have rights to talk to him in this way)
I was desperate, didn't sleep a night when just after 3 weeks since i moved (I was cleaning as a slave all the time-the flat was very dirty and totally empty,i've bought the furniture,paid for satellite and internet installation),-he said he was going to sell this flat.The contract was signed for 2 years.He shouted that if he wants to sell it-he will do it and he doesnt care about the contract.

Then i sent to him my husband (a lawyer in Sweden,fortunately came in time for a visit) and the landlord told him that i annoyed him)

To avoid meeting with my landlord,i asked my husband to pay him the rent in advance for few months.I know it is risky,but my health is more important.

P.S.The apartment is really cheap,located in a good area and worth it


----------



## MaidenScotland

theresoon said:


> sad but true. We have been renting this house for 2 years and recently found out that the landlord was steeling water from us and charging another tenant for it. I am sure he is steeling electricity but don't think I can prove that that easily. Then they had the audacity to ask for a 14% increase on the rent when the law says 8%.Cannt wait to have my own house finished.




Switch your electicity off at the fuse box and check and see if the meter is still going round.. if it is then someone is stealing your electricity.. this is quite common here... take readings at the same time each week and keep a note of th em


----------



## theresoon

MaidenScotland said:


> Switch your electicity off at the fuse box and check and see if the meter is still going round.. if it is then someone is stealing your electricity.. this is quite common here... take readings at the same time each week and keep a note of th em


Thanks! I'll ask my husband to do that.


----------



## bat

Canadian Muslim said:


> What are you doing online venting your bigotry and hatred if your ******ing off tomorrow?
> 
> Your post is full of ugly bitterness, bigotry and hatred. People like you shouldn't have left their villages to start with. Good riddance and don't let the door slam you on the way out, no one in Egypt appreciates maniacs like you.
> 
> Take your bitterness and sadness to Brazil, hopefully you don't get shot in this crime inflicted country where 10 year olds carry weapons and murder for a dollar.


sadly, i dont think shes the bigoted one,
and how is demanding your rights, ugly and hatred
and stealing is wrong no matter how you look at it
and i feel shes not the bitter or sad one here


----------



## bat

:tongue1:


bat said:


> sadly, i dont think shes the bigoted one,
> and how is demanding your rights, ugly and hatred
> and stealing is wrong no matter how you look at it
> and i feel shes not the bitter or sad one here


well CANADIAN MUSLIM
you put a smile on my face this morning in fact i woke my husband up 
i laughed so hard.:tongue1:


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Switch your electicity off at the fuse box and check and see if the meter is still going round.. if it is then someone is stealing your electricity.. this is quite common here... take readings at the same time each week and keep a note of th em


OMG Maiden that's a new one I had not known about truly the land of scams  I will make sure to do that when I move in and take photos of EVERYTHING and burn it to a CDROM and give the landlord a disc.

It's a good thing I bought some large 2011 diaries I think taking a photo of the meter reading every week is in order as well now.

I am grateful my tenants are all perfect and sadly the bathroom suite they have is more modern than my own but they deserve it


----------



## bat

Horus said:


> OMG Maiden that's a new one I had not known about truly the land of scams  I will make sure to do that when I move in and take photos of EVERYTHING and burn it to a CDROM and give the landlord a disc.
> 
> It's a good thing I bought some large 2011 diaries I think taking a photo of the meter reading every week is in order as well now.
> 
> I am grateful my tenants are all perfect and sadly the bathroom suite they have is more modern than my own but they deserve it


also i suggest to everyone renting to change the locks as soon as you get in
and dont give a key to the land lord just change the lock before you move out again.
when my husband and i were renting Evan a holiday flat in alex he always packed a lock i thought id married a nutter but over the years ive heard many stories of landlords coming in whilst the people were out and egyptians do this its not a foreign thing 
and all you ladies out there, you dont have to open your door to everybody if you look through the eye hole and its any kind of stranger you dont have to open ,its acceptable not to open if your alone and any respectable egyptian be it man or woman knows this this is one of the things i love just not having to answer the door evan if they know your in


----------



## Vopilka

DeadGuy said:


> You're probably out of here by now, but you said that the idiot never paid you back, but he was actually thick enough to send people to see if they'd rent the place! You shouldn't have let anyone in! If they were alone and asked why not, then let them know the story!
> 
> As for the methods of destruction..........I'm Egyptian and I got a friend who's been in a similar situation, so I got endless ideas for that, too bad you left already


Dear DeadGuy, please, could you tell me some ideas what to do in such situations? 2 years ago our landlord didnt return deposite. Now we are renting another house and it will be finished in 2 months. It seems that landlord is not bad man, but I want to be ready for this situation. 
thanks in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland

Vopilka said:


> Dear DeadGuy, please, could you tell me some ideas what to do in such situations? 2 years ago our landlord didnt return deposite. Now we are renting another house and it will be finished in 2 months. It seems that landlord is not bad man, but I want to be ready for this situation.
> thanks in advance




Welcome to the forum

My advice to you... don't even think of "revenage" of any sort... the place is lawless enough and you will suffer the most.


----------



## Sam

Vopilka said:


> Dear DeadGuy, please, could you tell me some ideas what to do in such situations? 2 years ago our landlord didnt return deposite. Now we are renting another house and it will be finished in 2 months. It seems that landlord is not bad man, but I want to be ready for this situation.
> thanks in advance



My advice, live the last month using your one month insurance deposit. Seems to be the only sure fire way to get it back.


----------



## Vopilka

Sam said:


> My advice, live the last month using your one month insurance deposit. Seems to be the only sure fire way to get it back.


thanks for advice, but it is not possible, company of my husband give cheque every 3 months for the landlord. 
how this situation should be solved by the Law? may be it is better to invite lawer to be a witness of last meeting with landlord. 
lawers of my husband company told us that it is dificult to win case in court and it will take long time when landlord of our previous house didnt return deposit...


----------



## rehanshaik

Vopilka said:


> thanks for advice, but it is not possible, company of my husband give cheque every 3 months for the landlord.
> how this situation should be solved by the Law? may be it is better to invite lawer to be a witness of last meeting with landlord.
> lawers of my husband company told us that it is dificult to win case in court and it will take long time when landlord of our previous house didnt return deposit...


I have a expat friend who filed a police case via a lawyer and hat flat sealed pending resolution of commercial dispute, knowing full well that the court action would take years to resolve. The upshot was that the landlord could no longer rent flat, nor had access to it. Tenant laws are strong here. And landlords count on expats not knowing the system- which we generally don't. His advice to me was get a good advocate and don't let them get away with it... Or negotiate hard up front to reduce the burden of advance payments. Landlord troubles are inevitable here....unfortunately...spoiling what is generally a great assignment.

Ps disagree strongly with some of the revenge undertones in some of the threads above... Dangerous advice IMHO.


----------



## RPC

Alejandra said:


> We are moving out of Egypt after 4 years to Brazil. We cannot say we are sad to leave Cairo! THANKS GOD!
> As many of you know landlords here are a nightmare! They never make repairs or give the deposits back.
> We moved 3 times around Maadi for different reasons: The first place was a penthouse which was an oven during the summer, the second flat we did not see the 2 mosques hidden until the day that we moved in, and 6 months later for our mental sanity we decided to moved out to our current flat which is OK.
> Even though we always followed all the legal procedures to finish our contracts no one gave our deposits back! We have had to chase the guys because as soon as they knew that we were leaving they hide from us, they do not answer phone calls, emails, etc. We have had to send our driver to wait in front of their houses day and nights to give them the 30 day notice to finish the lease!
> In the current flat, we paid in advance until March 2011. The landlord wants to keep the money of the rent, keep the deposit, and he is asking us to let him show the apartment! :confused2:
> We are talking around USD18,000! Today he did not show up with our money neither (9th time since 40 days ago), but he send 3 people to see the flat!...
> I am thinking that the best thing to do is to go back home (Texas) for Christmas, and forget about all this nightmare....
> We could not adapt to the traffic, stomach bugs, trash, homeless cats and dogs, mosques, and landlords...
> WE ARE GOING OUT OF EGYPT!...Tomorrow we are packing! :clap2:
> 
> We are very thankful because we met wonderful people here (expats and locals). They were like our angels and they will have our hearts forever.
> 
> Thank you for this forum. Reading your experiences and different topics help us a lot as well.
> 
> Best regards to everybody,
> 
> Alejandra


HI! We have changed 4 houses during our stay in Cairo. Most of what you have experienced it's true but I can confirm as well that there are also some good landlords out there...we had some positive experiences...wish were more.... ! I have also lived in Brazil for 3 years! It's a great country and I had a fantastic time but I can tell you as well there are issues there that you will discover upon arrival. From my expat experience, 8 different countries in more then 45 years, I can tell negative and positive stories about all of them but I have also learned that at the end it's all about  setting your expectations . Some times we might set them too high  turning our expat experience into a nightmare!!


----------



## Sam

Vopilka said:


> thanks for advice, but it is not possible, company of my husband give cheque every 3 months for the landlord.
> how this situation should be solved by the Law? may be it is better to invite lawer to be a witness of last meeting with landlord.
> lawers of my husband company told us that it is dificult to win case in court and it will take long time when landlord of our previous house didnt return deposit...


Is your landlord Egyptian? Have you already discussed the topic of returning the deposit? And, if you have paid the rent by cheques, did you also pay your deposit by cheque, in which case did he already cash it, or not?

Will you be leaving the country when you leave this house, or just moving to another house.

If your landlord is a decent guy and you haven't had problems with him during your stay then you may well be worrying over nothing, you should at least ask him about his subject before inviting a lawyer to the meeting.

If you have genuine reasons to believe he is not going to give you the deposit back then definitely invite a lawyer to attend. But it's better for you both to not go to court, since court cases take a long time and could cost much more than the deposit due back to you.


----------

